# Got these logs near home, but what's next?



## rmmeira (Jun 3, 2018)

I've got these logs but need guidance on what to do to mill them....

I'd like to cut lumber from they.

Need to wait until dry? Peel them off ?

Also, do you guys know what kind of wood is it? I've got a fruit from one of the trees. I know the fruit as a pine....























Sent from my M2007J22G using Tapatalk


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

You are correct.

It’s not very valuable, if you‘re thinking about milling it on your bandsaw, the resin will wreak havoc.


----------



## rmmeira (Jun 3, 2018)

DrRobert said:


> You are correct.
> 
> It’s not very valuable, if you‘re thinking about milling it on your bandsaw, the resin will wreak havoc.


I have a chain saw. Any better?

Sent from my M2007J22G using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Ripping wood with a chainsaw you need a special blade for that. Just a couple logs, not sure it's worth it. Anyway a chainsaw is going to remove about 3/8" of wood with each cut so much of your logs would go into chips. Personally I don't think pine logs are worth the trouble. Even at today's prices it would be cheaper to just go to the lumber company. At least the wood would be dry and ready to use. What you have will need to dry at least a year for every inch thickness the boards it yields.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

As Steve stated, they are way more trouble than they are worth. Compared to the pine cone, these logs are not very big and wont yield much in the way useful timber. They would make nice bowls and platters if you have a lathe. Turning green (freshly cut) wood is fun and when the bowl is completed, it will dry and re-shape itself into something somewhat artistic.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldnt even turn a bowl out of one. I tried one time and this rapid growth pinewood is so bad about ripping chunks out in the soft places between the rings it just looked like trash not even worth sanding out.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Those are very small and not worth the trouble. That is pine on the left. Not sure about right.

George


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

rmmeira said:


> I've got these logs but need guidance on what to do to mill them....
> 
> I'd like to cut lumber from they.


Does the wood have some sentimental value or or reason you wish to use this specific piece(s) of wood? If so is there another way to use this wood which would not involve milling into boards? If you really want to save this wood and turn it into small boards, ask around, do a face book search for wood working clubs in your area. You may find someone willing to help you out.

Personally, I have made a few things for folks with materials that came from "grandpa's grove" "schoolyard tree" "mom's garden bush" etc. Worth the trouble because it meant something to them.


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> Ripping wood with a chainsaw you need a special blade for that.


I would think it would be more efficient with a rip cutting chain on the saw, but I wouldn't say you "need" one for two little logs.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

TwelveFoot said:


> I would think it would be more efficient with a rip cutting chain on the saw, but I wouldn't say you "need" one for two little logs.


When you rip with a regular blade it's like the chain is completely worn out. It cuts really slow and doesn't track right. You end up all over the place where you have to try to make a board 2" thick to end up with a 3/4" finished board. Lot of waste. I found it better to cut boards with a log splitter than a chainsaw without a rip blade.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

rmmeira said:


> I've got these logs but need guidance on what to do to mill them....
> *I'd like to cut lumber from them.*


what "kind" of lumber would you like to make ? do you have any projects in mind ?


----------



## rmmeira (Jun 3, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> what "kind" of lumber would you like to make ? do you have any projects in mind ?


Nothing specifically, I was most thrilled about the possibility of getting "free" lumber...
But I think I'll just keep them to any future idea or project where I can use it as a whole or at least cutting large "disks" of it

Sent from my M2007J22G using Tapatalk


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

that will be okay - in the meantime, you need to get all of the bark off and keep it above ground.
don't be dismayed if wood boring insects find it and put out the Free Buffet sign.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Put a concrete paver on the ground. Be sure it's level. Stand the log up on the paver. Put a bird bath bowl on the top, and then you'll have a bird bath for a few years, until John's insect buffet comment proves true.

I do like the pine cone "fruit" comment.


----------



## rmmeira (Jun 3, 2018)

mikechell said:


> Put a concrete paver on the ground. Be sure it's level. Stand the log up on the paver. Put a bird bath bowl on the top, and then you'll have a bird bath for a few years, until John's insect buffet comment proves true.
> 
> I do like the pine cone "fruit" comment.


laughs
Sorry about my poor english... 

Sent from my M2007J22G using Tapatalk


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

rmmeira said:


> laughs
> Sorry about my poor english...


😉 No problem. I actually do like calling them Pine Fruit rather than cones. For some reason, it will make picking up the 100s from my yard a little less tedious !!!


----------



## rmmeira (Jun 3, 2018)

I've painted it with oil based enamel paint. Hope it seal









Sent from my M2007J22G using Tapatalk


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

I saw a YouTube vid by a Scandinavian guy and he did a great job of freehand ripping logs with a chainsaw.

He works the log down low, nearly on the ground. You MUST stake the log so that it doesn’t move, otherwise things get dangerous really fast. Basically, he lays down a chalk line for his rip line, and then takes light passes along the chalk line with the saw tip, from one end to the other. He is careful at the start to keep the line straight and plumb. After a bunch of passes, the kerf helps guide the saw bar and he stayed straight. He continued with light strokes with the tip until he was through.

After you break it down to a manageable weight, then you have a buddy help you finish processing it on a bandsaw. After that, you have to sticker stack it. If you don’t know these terms or what I’m talking about then you definitely need to go do more homework so you don’t hurt yourself, break your tools, or completely waste your wood. SAWYER WORK IS DANGEROUS!


----------



## Tuko43 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cut them, split them, and use them in the fireplace


----------



## Doboy (Oct 14, 2021)

LOL,,,, I started to drool when I seen your perfect logs!
I absolutely love working with 'free' pine logs. I always get calls to help drop dead pines trees, for friends & neighbors,, so the usually limb-less bottom logs are what I save & use most. 
It looks like your logs didn't have too many large branches? That's a good thing!
First, I would get them up off of the ground, & cover only the top of them so no rain can get to them, & still get as much air circulation as possible,,, I'd let them slowly dry for a year or two, if possible.
THEN cut the logs into boards. Rack & stack the boards & let them dry for another year or so.
After all shrinkage is over,,,, you'll have beautiful air-dried lumber to use.
'Air dried' will still shrink, & might crack over time,, so I use the boards for outside projects where shrinkage doesn't matter much.

Here's how to stack it; (this is under a lean-to roof)










And here's what I like to use my pine boards for,,,,, SIDING, on my Grandkids movable hunting blinds;
(I don't throw anything away! ;>)
The frame was an old boat trailer i cut up,, & the studs & rafters are all poplar,,,, also a FREE, blow-over tree.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

If you have a lathe, turn the wood into bowls. Green pine can be fun to turn and can be turned thin enough for light to pass through. 
When my girls were young, I would turn small bowls while they were watching. Then we would go to the country store and see what size candy would fit in it. And that was their Sunday treat.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I never understood the pine hate you find in woodworking forums. "Country Pine" furniture and decor are a thing, and a wildly popular thing. Cabinetry, cabin fixtures etc... 

It all depends on your sense of style.

I love working with pine, but yes, pitch does tend to be an issue, but bit and blade cleaners are common, and cheap.


----------



## KirkD (Dec 7, 2021)

dbhost said:


> I never understood the pine hate you find in woodworking forums. "Country Pine" furniture and decor are a thing, and a wildly popular thing. Cabinetry, cabin fixtures etc...
> 
> It all depends on your sense of style.
> 
> I love working with pine, but yes, pitch does tend to be an issue, but bit and blade cleaners are common, and cheap.


I agree and that is why band mills run lube on the blade.


----------

